# Post Traumatic Stress Disorder



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

This forum seems to have been set up for expats like me. However, although moved out of this country many years ago, some tortured souls keep returning to this forum to tell of their fear and anger. I truly believe this is a cry for help. I also believe that you can run as far away from the country in which you were traumatized, but the trauma stays within you until successfully treated.

One of the attractions for me work-wise in this country is that there is no shortage of work. I have already been here about 9 months and have had more trauma work than I have done in my whole professional career, I have to treat 90% of my clients for trauma, regardless of what they came to me for. Now that's a very high number.

South Africa's history up till 1994 is steeped in some of the most horrific violence imaginable. If you were around then and the demons follow you, please get help. If you do not consider your experience horrific, then you need more help than you realize. I say this from the heart. It is sad to see so much pain on these forums.

I am also surprised at the moderators for allowing so much anger and hatred to be spouted on this forum. This is not helpful for your advertisers and has certainly put me off becoming a Premium member. Perhaps this is my last posting, and I am sure I am not the only one. I came here to meet other expats and share experiences, not to hear vitriol with practically every posting. 

South Africa has come a long way and changed for the better. I hope this will be mirrored by this forum one day.

I wish you peace.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Herefornow, your post intrigues me, especially your treatment of PTSD with hypnotherapy.
Please tell me a bit about your clientele (without divulging any confidential information)
Ages,type of trauma, etc


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Herefornow, your post intrigues me, especially your treatment of PTSD with hypnotherapy.
> Please tell me a bit about your clientele (without divulging any confidential information)
> Ages,type of trauma, etc


Hypnotherapy is very relaxing and opens up ways forward. It also is good for conditions that are very "light". I use another method for trauma which can completely release it. This link is from the founder of the method, Emotional Freedom Techniques. It shows real veterans and some interesting scientific data:
EFT for War Veterans

For a list of practitioners worldwide, see:
Referrals to EFT Practitioners

EFT can be done successfully over the phone, with results that are measurable in the sessions themselves, so nobody has to just hope that it's working. If you know someone who is interested and they cannot get to their local practitioner or maybe their local practitioner does not work on trauma, they can choose a suitable practitioner to work with over the phone.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes,I'm aware of EFT, I'm also aware of NLP, regression Therapy and the PTSD selh help Groups in CT ,Somerset West and the Eastern Cape.
I'm asking what your client ages and socio-economic grouping in iro of your comment pre-1994 violence.
That there is a very high percentage of PTSD especially amongst Township dwellers is known and is shown particularly well in the formal and informal studies conducted under the Auspices of the Centre for the study of Violence and reconciliation.
But most of that is current (ie Post 1994 and Criminal violence as opposed to Political Violence)

I am questioning your qualifications to Diagnose and treat the most sensitive of the created Pshycological Conditions?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

HereForNow said:


> This forum seems to have been set up for expats like me. However, although moved out of this country many years ago, some tortured souls keep returning to this forum to tell of their fear and anger. I truly believe this is a cry for help. I also believe that you can run as far away from the country in which you were traumatized, but the trauma stays within you until successfully treated.
> 
> One of the attractions for me work-wise in this country is that there is no shortage of work. I have already been here about 9 months and have had more trauma work than I have done in my whole professional career, I have to treat 90% of my clients for trauma, regardless of what they came to me for. Now that's a very high number.
> 
> ...


1. I believe you are incorrect like much of your South African Analysis
2. There is a shortage as most individuals with skills that can leave do.
3. 1994 was not the turning point - It was just the point where another lot took power.
4. While some post are uncalled for, for most part they state fact.

South Africa has turned into one of the crime capitals of the world and once you come out of your trance drop up a line. I feel those that lived there for many years are well qualified to give advice or to comment.

Please click here for "reported" crime - cough cough (and compare it to your local state in the US/UK/Canada/Australia/Dubai/ETC)
http://www.saps.gov.za/statistics/reports/crimestats/2008/crime_stats_2008.htm

I cannot just sit by when people are being mislead.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*SA changed for better - For who?*

Here for Now,

I can only speak for myself. I believe that people who might think they want to go and live in SA should at least in some way be told and shown what really happens in SA, unlike the "rosy, wonderfull" pictures you guys want to paint them. I am not really sure in what world you live, but to say that South Africa has changed for the better when violent crime is out of control, just makes me think you live in your own little world.

People on here are not friends, and unlike on the Australian forum where people can talk about the little things, what else is there to talk about, about SA than informing people of the real truth. People should have the chance to hear all the truths to make up their own mind. For people to quote UK journalists etc. and say how "good" ït is only because they went there with the mighty pound, stayed in flash hotels and did all the "nice" things is not a realistic view and does not reflect the "real norm" in every day to day life where people have to experience the crime and violence. 

Yes we all know about the past, but any person living there today trying to earn a living to look after his family should have the right to do so in safety should not have to be subjected to violent crime, living in their OWN HOMES in fear of being attacked, and worrying if today will be their last. If you want to tell people about all the wonderfull things go ahead, but also at least tell them about the daily horrible TRUTH. ( OTHERWISE YOU WOULD BE LYING, WOULDN'T YOU)

This is a forum where people want advice and information. I think people giving them the truth, even though someone might not want to hear it, is at least giving them an honest, realistic opnion of the current situation for them to then look, investigate it for themselves.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Herefornow, will this take long?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Herefornow, will this take long?


I see from your old London web page that you advertise that you treat war survivors?
I repeat, what are your qualifications?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Daxk said:


> I see from your old London web page that you advertise that you treat war survivors?
> I repeat, what are your qualifications?


Clearly from the University of Mumbo Jumbo, with an Advanced Degree in Taking Advantage of Fools with More Money than Sense.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

As Here for Now refuses to answer I'll give her a chance to shoot me down in Flames.
My understanding of FT is thats its a three part treatment.
The first part is a replacement therapy in that the subject replaces whatever negative thoughts with positive ones, much as a mantra can induce a semi-hypnotic state.
The tapping has two functions, the first is distraction in the same way that a crying Baby or young child will stop crying if you distract it with a toy/gift/game , it will also give the subject a routine to concentrate on(further to stop the repetitive negative thoughts) and most importantly, repeated tapping on some of the acupuncture points will trigger the release of adrenalin and endorphins which are mood elevating.

PTSD sufferers are usually intelligent with a well developed imagination which is normally why
they are Affected.

I can see EFT working on the Functioning PTSD sufferer but not on the next two tiers down.
(Dysfuntional Alcoholism/Drug) or Certifiable.

When I setup that any SADF/ or Struggle Veteran could get free therapy for themselves and for their immediate families we looked at a whole range of interventions and treatments.


----------



## expatinsa (May 10, 2009)

*working in south africa*



HereForNow said:


> This forum seems to have been set up for expats like me. However, although moved out of this country many years ago, some tortured souls keep returning to this forum to tell of their fear and anger. I truly believe this is a cry for help. I also believe that you can run as far away from the country in which you were traumatized, but the trauma stays within you until successfully treated.
> 
> One of the attractions for me work-wise in this country is that there is no shortage of work. I have already been here about 9 months and have had more trauma work than I have done in my whole professional career, I have to treat 90% of my clients for trauma, regardless of what they came to me for. Now that's a very high number.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I am glad you wrote, because my husband and I would like to relocate to South AFrica in the fall. Your post sounds like you do therapy work, and I have been a psychologist for 20 years in the United States. I was wondering how to go about getting work there. I am applying for licensure there. We hope to be in Phalaborwa, since that is where my husband's adult daughter lives. Can you give me any pointers regarding therapy work?


----------

